# Flashlightreviews.com going away...



## Quickbeam (May 15, 2009)

NEW ADDRESS FOR THE ARCHIVE OF FLASLIGHTREVIEWS.COM INFORMATION: 

http://flashlightreviews.woodlandsconnection.com/index1.html

Hey all - 

As you probably well know, my website, FlashlightReviews.com, has not been updated in quite some time. I have not been accepting reviews, and in fact, I haven't been following flashlight news at all. I've kept the data available on the website for everyone to use and view for the last 2 years.

It looks like it may finally be time to let it go.

I just received an offer to purchase the domain name by a company that claims they would like to use it to host their own flashlight reviews. Of course once it's theirs, they can do whatever they wish with it.

I will make a decision within the week, but it's probable that I will sell them the domain provided the offer is valid. They would get the name only, not the data.

If you want any information from the website, download it now while you have the chance.

Doug P.


----------



## js (May 15, 2009)

Doug P.,

Would you allow someone else to host the exact website (under a different URL, of course)? How many MB does it total? I'm sure someone would want to host it for you. Maybe Brock even? I might be able to, depending on the size. (All of this assuming that you would allow this, of course).

It would be a great shame for all that excellent information to no longer be available.


----------



## Quickbeam (May 15, 2009)

I have one other domain name that I own. I may be able to switch the FlashlightReviews.com server space over to the new domain name. That would allow people to still access the information, but under a completely different and unrelated domain name. I'll look and see if this is feasable.

The entire web site takes up about 100 meg.

Doug P.


----------



## Crenshaw (May 15, 2009)

Quickbeam said:


> I have one other domain name that I own. I may be able to switch the FlashlightReviews.com server space over to the new domain name. That would allow people to still access the information, but under a completely different and unrelated domain name. I'll look and see if this is feasable.
> 
> The entire web site takes up about 100 meg.
> 
> Doug P.


 
that would be a great idea as that website is a virtual encyclopedia on old lights that no one else would review anymore...

Crenshaw


----------



## NonSenCe (May 15, 2009)

i also hope that all the information there would be saved somehow and somewhere into some other location in w.wideweb. just to possibly loose such an amount of information would be sad. (i still tend to browse there time to time to seek information or refresh the forgotten memories)

the name is not important to a website if people know whats in there.. hey this place is candlepower.. and i see no talk of candles in here!


----------



## yellow (May 15, 2009)

Flashlightreviews was great! 
Possibly THE site that helped me most - except for CPF of course.

Pretty sure I (we) can not even estimate all the work involved, can just notice how bad it is without it.

what happens now, does not count, or?
Without actual data/reviews ...


----------



## american lockpicker (May 15, 2009)

I would hate to see that info lost.


----------



## Flying Turtle (May 15, 2009)

Please find some way to save your work for us, Doug. There was hardly a day I didn't visit your site after finding it and CPF. Your efforts should never be lost. Thank you.

Geoff


----------



## RGB_LED (May 15, 2009)

Wow, this is a passing of an era... Doug, thanks for everything you have put into your site; your site and CPF are what got me interested in lights and I credit flashlightreviews.com with providing me the information to purchase my very first few lights... most of which, I still own.



Crenshaw said:


> that would be a great idea as that website is a virtual encyclopedia on old lights that no one else would review anymore...
> Crenshaw


Great idea!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 15, 2009)

I too would strongly suggest attempting to save the content - moving it to another server if necessary.
Flashlightreviews.com really




s, and I'd hate to see anything bad happen to such a fantastic repository of information.

Just my 2¢ here; individual opinions may and probably will vary.


----------



## Cuso (May 15, 2009)

Please do save this info, I still use this website a lot for referencing... ( Actually Flashlightreviews introduced me to CPF)


----------



## Carpenter (May 15, 2009)

Burn it to CD and send me a copy of it. :devil: 

100MB is not a lot of data to retain and/or put on-line anymore..


----------



## jch79 (May 15, 2009)

Doug,
Whatever happens, you should know how much money you cost most of us! :nana: Your site and these blasted forums are the two things that got me hooked.
Thanks, and I do hope it can be migrated to another domain.
:thumbsup: john


----------



## AlexLED (May 15, 2009)

yellow said:


> Flashlightreviews was great!
> Possibly THE site that helped me most - except for CPF of course.



Fully agree !!! 

The data was and still is very useful and educating. It would really be a pitty if this would be lost !!!

Doug, 
thank you really much for all your work and especially your ideas on how to present and organize that kind of stuff !!! Not only in the world of flashlights but for reviews in general. Your site was/is GREAT !!!


----------



## Kestrel (May 15, 2009)

yellow said:


> Flashlightreviews was great!
> Possibly THE site that helped me most - except for CPF of course.
> Pretty sure I (we) can not even estimate all the work involved


 


Cuso said:


> Please do save this info, I still use this website a lot for referencing... ( Actually Flashlightreviews introduced me to CPF)


It's a great site, and was also my conduit to CPF.


----------



## gunga (May 15, 2009)

Cuso said:


> Please do save this info, I still use this website a lot for referencing... ( Actually Flashlightreviews introduced me to CPF)


 

Yes please! I got started on your site too. I can also accept a CD of information.


----------



## csshih (May 15, 2009)

100 megs? I'd rehost a zip file of the sites contents for you!

I have access to a ftp @ team649.org


----------



## Crenshaw (May 15, 2009)

how can we download all the info anyway? 

is there an easy way? because 100megs is not exactly alot these days in terms off offline storage....:candle:

Crenshaw


----------



## csshih (May 15, 2009)

it'd be easy for us for quickbeam to ftp into his site and zip everything up, but we can probably use a site downloader.. but that might miss some stuff.

better for quickbeam to help us out


----------



## USM0083 (May 15, 2009)

Please save the data!!! I found Flashlightreviews way before CPF, and it's what started my down The Path.


----------



## saabgoblin (May 15, 2009)

Doug, I'd be in the dark without you, quite literally, but whatever you decide upon I hope that it is the best option for you and thank you once again for creating such a wonderful and educative site on the web. 

Robert


----------



## js (May 15, 2009)

Quickbeam said:


> I have one other domain name that I own. I may be able to switch the FlashlightReviews.com server space over to the new domain name. That would allow people to still access the information, but under a completely different and unrelated domain name. I'll look and see if this is feasable.
> 
> The entire web site takes up about 100 meg.
> 
> Doug P.



Doug,

If you aren't able to host the contents at a new domain name, then please allow me to do so. I'd be happy to host it if you can't.

And please, please, PLEASE understand that you and your work are held in the highest esteem here on CPF. We may not express it as much as we should, and a few bad apples here and there may even have complained at times, but 99.99 percent of us feel an immense amount of gratitude for all that you did for our hobby.

Thank you, Doug. You are an inspiration.


----------



## js (May 15, 2009)

Ah, I just noticed that someone more powerful and much cooler than me has thoughtfully added some clarifying text regarding my avatar. 

I don't know how someone could mistake Kate Beckinsale for Michael Jackson, but it takes all kinds to make a world, I guess.


----------



## UpChUcK (May 15, 2009)

js said:


> Ah, I just noticed that someone more powerful and much cooler than me has thoughtfully added some clarifying text regarding my avatar.
> 
> I don't know how someone could mistake Kate Beckinsale for Michael Jackson, but it takes all kinds to make a world, I guess.



Kate ROCKS!!! And so does, er did, flashlightreviews.com. Thinking back, that site got me hooked on flashlights. Hope there is some way to salvage the wealth of info there.


----------



## jzmtl (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for let us know, I will try to archive the website just in case.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 15, 2009)

When my own website was threatened with extinction in mid-2004, I suggested using a utility called "Webreaper" on it; it's available at http://www.webreaper.net/
Webreaper will suck all of the data off the target website and deposit it locally, where it can then be zipped into an archive and/or blown onto a writeable CD.


----------



## carrot (May 15, 2009)

If it is only 100MB I will wget mirror it and put it up on Rapidshare in parts, if you are OK with that. Unless you mean 100GB, which is more space than I have free at this time.

By the way, thanks for writing and running FlashlightReviews all these years.


----------



## jzmtl (May 15, 2009)

The_LED_Museum said:


> When my own website was threatened with extinction in mid-2004, I suggested using a utility called "Webreaper" on it; it's available at http://www.webreaper.net/
> Webreaper will suck all of the data off the target website and deposit it locally, where it can then be zipped into an archive and/or blown onto a writeable CD.



Doesn't work, none of the image and menu script is working.


----------



## sygyzy (May 15, 2009)

Please please please save the content. If push comes to shove, I will offer to host this. DO NOT let all this data go to waste.


----------



## rizky_p (May 15, 2009)

Saving the data is a must i wouldnt want all that data is lost forever.


----------



## jzmtl (May 15, 2009)

carrot said:


> If it is only 100MB I will wget mirror it and put it up on Rapidshare in parts, if you are OK with that. Unless you mean 100GB, which is more space than I have free at this time.
> 
> By the way, thanks for writing and running FlashlightReviews all these years.



If you could please do, I could not get any archive program to work, always have something not working.


----------



## Flic (May 15, 2009)

I for one would be prepared to BUY a CD/DVD version of the site. I also wish the site content can continue to be available online, so I support any efforts to continue host it!!

Without this site I would never have gotten involved in this great hobby. It has also saved me a lot of money in my past purchases. I've never bought a dud thanks to Doug.


----------



## Quickbeam (May 15, 2009)

woah! Wasn't really expecting this much input!

I'm not keen on selling the domain name, but it's a very good offer.

Since there's so much interest, I'll do what I can to keep the data available. It looks like my provider can allow me to change the domain name associated with the server space. If that's the case, it'll be in a subdirectory of the new domain name as an archive, so you would just have to click a separate link on the main page or direct link to get there.

I havn't messed with webhosting in a long time, so I have to figure out the whole process...

If I can't, I'll send the whole kit and kaboodle to JS or someone who would like to host it as an archive...

I'm going to try some testing, so the site may go down sometime this weekend. I'll post the results here.

Doug P.


----------



## Black Rose (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the work you've done over the years Doug.

I've used your site numerous times to assist in buying decisions on older lights. The runtime plots in particular were extremely valuable for me.

I'll archive the individual pages I have bookmarked, but echo all the others'; if at all possible, the content should somehow be preserved.


----------



## sygyzy (May 15, 2009)

If you change the domain name, why don't you have it pointed to a new space rather than www.dougsfunhouse.com/flashlightreviews?


----------



## losabio (May 15, 2009)

Flashlightreviews was a tremendous repository of information that I consulted quite often. Thanks Doug for all your hard work over the years.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (May 15, 2009)

Doug,I visited your site for months before I even heard of CPF! Thanks for everything.:twothumbs Sad to see it go.:mecry:


----------



## 1dash1 (May 15, 2009)

Quickbeam:

All things must come to pass. I, like many others, have thoroughly enjoyed and benefited from your work. 
:thanks:

_And it would be a tragedy if the hard-earned info was lost, so I hope something can be worked out in that respect._


----------



## Kestrel (May 15, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> I've used your site numerous times to assist in buying decisions on older lights. The runtime plots in particular were extremely valuable for me.


+1, the runtime plots were particularly helpful, they assisted me in purchasing my first two (regulated output) SureFires.


----------



## ypsifly (May 15, 2009)

Thank you Quickbeam for a very helpful site! I've used it several times when considering buying a new light. I've found the pics (especially the size comparisons), run time plots, and your likes/dislikes to be most informative.


----------



## sylathnie (May 15, 2009)

I too was brought to this site by flashlightreviews. 
I'd be willing to send you a PP to send me a CD of the website for my own purposes. Send some credit where it is due. :thumbsup:


----------



## n4zov (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for providing that great site! It was one of the first (and best) sites I came across when I first became interested in flashlights. A great source of information.


----------



## jcs71 (May 15, 2009)

Please keep the data! I still use that site today. It has too valuable of info to let go. Just think of the new flashaholics that are just starting, they need this site as well.


----------



## LouRoy (May 15, 2009)

Flic said:


> I for one would be prepared to BUY a CD/DVD version of the site.



Great idea. :wave:

Doug, you would be doing us a favor to make a CD available. We NEED that info :nana: and you could get some token return for your great effort over the years. Thanks for all the work!!


----------



## Lee1959 (May 15, 2009)

Doug, I hope you know how valauble your site has been to people like us over the years. Your site, was the first I found, and probably was more influential than any other single source for me when I first became truly interested in lights. 

Thank you, for your work.


----------



## TOOCOOL (May 15, 2009)

Definitely worth saving


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (May 15, 2009)

Yet another hosting offer here. I have more than enough space, and hopefully enough bandwidth - I have no idea what FR uses in a month.

I read every single review on FR in my early days. Every single one. :thanks:


----------



## Wyeast (May 15, 2009)

Another :thumbsup: tossed to Doug. Flashlightreviews, CPF, and LEDMuseum were the holy trifecta of information for me in the early years of this *cough* obsession. lovecpf If it can be saved somehow, by all means I'm for it.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (May 16, 2009)

HTTrack seems to work OK for copying the site but I can't get the JavaScript menu buttons so navigation is not as it should be. It may be a setting in HTTrack but I'm not as familiar with it as I'd like.

-LT


----------



## Sean (May 16, 2009)

Doug, I just wanted to thank you for the many great reviews and professional website! :twothumbs


----------



## Toohotruk (May 16, 2009)

I found CPF through FlashlightReviews.com as well...and I still go there for info, or just for the hell of it, at least once a week, often times more than that. I can still spend hours checking out the reviews, even though they're old lights that I will likely never own (and some I _do_ own).

Thanks for all the effort put into the site Doug!!! :twothumbs

I too would be willing to send PayPal for a CD of the site...


----------



## NoFair (May 16, 2009)

Great seeing you posting Doug. :thumbsup:

Your site has been a huge asset to everyone and still is for older lights. Still pop by to look at lights I'm considering modding 

Thanks to JS for offering to host it. 

I hope the people offering to buy it will produce something good.

Sverre


----------



## yellow (May 16, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> The runtime plots in particular were extremely valuable for me.


right!

I cant say how often I added a _"pics stolen from flashlighreviews"_ to some of my posts


----------



## jhc37013 (May 16, 2009)

Doug,
I to want to thank you personally for all your great work like many others it was my first true source of info on flashlights. Your runtimes, size comparisons, likes and dislikes I believe paved the road to how to do a great flashlight review. I doubt if I would be such a flashaholic without it. I also found CPF through your site and continue to use it for referencing older lights. It will truly be missed. Its was one of those sites I visited almost everyday. Thankyou again and best of luck in whatever you do and I hope the info can be saved and live on forever.


----------



## LowBat (May 16, 2009)

Yup that was a great place. I was a frequent visitor and supporter up until the time you closed shop. I sort of miss those earlier years of flashlight development. About the only thing I still have from that time is a set of turboflares that I keep in my van.


----------



## Cuso (May 16, 2009)

In a perfect world, someone trusted should take over the site and keep putting flashlights in there, but that's just me daydreaming... Hell can you imagine Self-built reviews integrated in there..more daydreaming..


----------



## mon90ey (May 16, 2009)

I think that is an absolutely outstanding idea, selfbuilt picking up where Doug left off. I hope someone can keep it going. If it weren't for Doug's site, I never would have found CPF (well maybe not "never" but it would have taken me 3 or 4 times as long to get here). I still go there often. As a matter of fact, I was there last weekend looking up something on one of the old Fenix lights. A CD would be great, also. I'd sure buy one if it was available. It's just too much valuable information to let dissappear, way too valuable.Thank you, Doug, for your dedication and perserverance toward this wonderful hobby, and good luck with all of your future adventures. I'll be watching the outcome of this one very closely. We all owe you a debt of gratitude. 
:goodjob: :thanks:


----------



## Zdenka (May 16, 2009)

Quickbeam said:


> I'm not keen on selling the domain name, but it's a very good offer.


Are you allowed to tell us who/company made you the offer? It'd probably be some rich dude. :tired:


----------



## BigBluefish (May 16, 2009)

I also used Doug's site as my intro to lights and then found my way to CPF. The amount of information there is incredible and still usefull and it really should be saved, at least, and hopefully, kept alive as a site and updated. 

I really can't say enough good things about that site, it's just great.:thumbsup:

I'll also put in a plug for having selfbuilt contribute his material and update the site...that would be fantastic!


----------



## Quickbeam (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for all your comments everyone. Sorry I don't have time to respond to them individually.

UPDATE FYI - 

The site is down - I'm playing with the DNS system to get FLR running as a subdomain of my other domain. This involves changing the hosting account name to the other domain, changing the DNS for both domains so the secondary becomes the primary, yadda, yadda, yadda.

With any luck it'll all be up again in a few hours, and all the content will still be accessable.

Doug P.


----------



## rockz4532 (May 17, 2009)

To tell the truth, I was trying to get on the site a couple minutes ago, didnt work, so I went to CPF...
Please keep the site running, I found it before CPF.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (May 17, 2009)

I, too, visited your site before I even heard of CPF. It taught me a lot about LEDs and flashlights in general in my formative years. Thank you so much, and please, keep us posted!


----------



## VF1Jskull1 (May 18, 2009)

your site made me see the light of things on lumens, throw and overall output... oh yeah don't forget the runtime charts too.... keep archive info available. bought the dorcy 1W 3D because of your review.


----------



## zipplet (May 18, 2009)

I like many others have also found flashlightreviews indespensible. I was sorry to see you cease adding reviews a while ago - I fully understand and respect that decision - but I really do hope the site can be preserved somewhere and isn't lost completely. As others have echoed the site contains a wealth of useful information and it along with CPF got me hooked originally.

Please please keep it. Thank you


----------



## Quickbeam (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for your comments!

I'm working on getting it up and running as a subdomain of my other domain. Right now, the DNS is being a beotch and I can't get it to update correctly... Stupid hosting service...

When it's done it should be piggybacking on woodlandsconnection.com, so the archive will be at:

flashlightreviews.woodlandsconnection.com

(I think it may be too short.... hmmmm...  )

Hopefully woodlandsconnection will come up overnight and then I can upload the archive...


----------



## AardvarkSagus (May 18, 2009)

Quickbeam said:


> Thanks for your comments!
> 
> I'm working on getting it up and running as a subdomain of my other domain. Right now, the DNS is being a beotch and I can't get it to update correctly... Stupid hosting service...
> 
> ...


Doug. I've communicated with you a few times over the years (though you likely don't remember). I also have to say that I am yet another person who would not have become the flashaholic that I am today if it had not been for your site. I owe my entire collection to having found the truth of good lights through you. 

So here I will go toss out yet another offer of hosting if you are unable to bring things back up online. I am just starting off with my own flashlight review site and I would be honored to host your site either on a subdomain or purchase a second domain for my space. Storage and bandwidth are not a concern because I have unlimited of both. 

Otherwise, just post up your new locale so we all can bookmark it! Thanks again for all your inspiration!


----------



## Chrontius (May 18, 2009)

Again, thank you for your wonderful work - I'll keep it brief since you've read it all by now, but you got me through Hurricane Charlie & friends back in 2004 -- with the Inova X5 you convinced me to buy. I had about one hour that week of free time, and I used it to drive to a Discovery Channel store 45 minutes away. (I stretched the hour a bit.)


----------



## socom1970 (May 18, 2009)

Doug, you have got to know that your site was THE SITE that I based just about every flashlight purchase on. (with The LED Museum running a very close second) I would print out copies of your ratings listings of lights before I went to do any flashlight shopping and take it with me as a guide so I knew what lights I should be looking at. I prided myself on buying as many of your top picks as I could afford and/or wanted to buy. 

Please, please keep your work alive in some way for us. I would gladly PP you for a CDROM copy(or whatever media you choose) of your site information.

You brought so many of us into the light, literally, when some of us had nothing else to go by until we (I) found Craig's LED Museum and CPF.

When I heard and saw that you were not doing any more reviews, my heart sank. I felt like I was losing my best friend.

I and many of us thank you so very much for your invaluable labor of love and light with FlashlightReviews. Your work and input into our community will be sorely missed.:sigh:


----------



## Monocrom (May 18, 2009)

Quickbeam said:


> Thanks for your comments!
> 
> I'm working on getting it up and running as a subdomain of my other domain. Right now, the DNS is being a beotch and I can't get it to update correctly... Stupid hosting service...
> 
> ...


 
That's great news. Thank You for preserving the information and the reviews.

*Edit ~ *
** 
Just realized I posted a thumbs-up icon at where it says the site is going away. Ooops! The thumbs-up was for the content on the site being preserved.


----------



## cernobila (May 18, 2009)

Yeah Doug, like everyone said so far....and some. That site of yours is where it all started for me.......and now I am addicted, my wife says, at least you are not in the pub so its not too bad.......glad the info is saved.


----------



## jhc37013 (May 18, 2009)

Maybe we can post a sticky with this thread so everyone can stay informed.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 19, 2009)

Quickbeam said:


> ...When it's done it should be piggybacking on woodlandsconnection.com, so the archive will be at:
> 
> flashlightreviews.woodlandsconnection.com
> ...



When it is in working order, I'll gladly publish it on my "Other Flashlight Reviews" web page, so that others may enjoy it as I've enjoyed it over the years.


----------



## Elmie (May 19, 2009)

Sad to hear...but thanks for all the great info!


----------



## Quickbeam (May 19, 2009)

New update - 

Just received an email from the buyer. Turns out they wanted to purchase both the domain name AND the content. They said they wanted to purchase "the domain". Perhaps it's just my misunderstanding, but "domain" = "name" in my book.

I just let them know the content is not for sale but the domain name is.

Stay tuned for the next exciting episode... 

In the meantime, the site is available via:

http://flashlightreviews.woodlandsconnection.com

If the domain name doesn't sell, I can play a trick with the DNS so that http://www.flashlightreviews.com still works


----------



## Toohotruk (May 19, 2009)

Thanks Doug! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AardvarkSagus (May 19, 2009)

...Interesting. Turning into a regular Soap opera.


----------



## Kestrel (May 19, 2009)

Quickbeam said:


> Stay tuned for the next exciting episode...


----------



## Twinkle-Plank (May 19, 2009)

It seems as though you have stumbled into an unlit corridor here at FlashlightReviews.com



Isn't that strange.... I thought for sure I left a flashlight around here somewhere.....


Odd.


----------



## Toohotruk (May 19, 2009)




----------



## csshih (May 19, 2009)

Twinkle-Plank said:


> It seems as though you have stumbled into an unlit corridor here at FlashlightReviews.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



* pulls out the MC-E. *


----------



## jzmtl (May 19, 2009)

Quickbeam said:


> New update -
> 
> Just received an email from the buyer. Turns out they wanted to purchase both the domain name AND the content. They said they wanted to purchase "the domain". Perhaps it's just my misunderstanding, but "domain" = "name" in my book.



That's interesting, what do they plan to do with it, charge people to read reviews?


----------



## watt4 (May 20, 2009)

unfortunately, you "messed up" the website before closing a deal (getting paid).

I would get the domain working again ASAP before it starts to lose links, traffic, and *value*.


----------



## Quickbeam (May 20, 2009)

Hence the dual meaning of my alias "Quickbeam"... always "hasty"...


----------



## AardvarkSagus (May 20, 2009)

Quickbeam said:


> Hence the dual meaning of my alias "Quickbeam"... always "hasty"...


HA! I was hoping that was where you pulled the name!


----------



## Zdenka (May 20, 2009)

So, who is the buyer? Can you tell us anything about them?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 20, 2009)

Quickbeam said:


> ...In the meantime, the site is available via:
> 
> http://flashlightreviews.woodlandsconnection.com...



Thank you Doug!!! :thanks:
I will be updating my "Other Flashlight Reviews Websites" page with your new URL tomorrow morning, probably around 5:30am PDT.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (May 20, 2009)

Good point! I'll update my links right now as well.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (May 20, 2009)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> I, too, visited your site before I even heard of CPF. It taught me a lot about LEDs and flashlights in general in my formative years. Thank you so much, and please, keep us posted!



+1 And the LED MUSEUM as well.


----------



## Monocrom (May 20, 2009)

AardvarkSagus said:


> Good point! I'll update my links right now as well.


 
Bookmarked the new link last night.


----------



## js (May 20, 2009)

Quickbeam said:


> Hence the dual meaning of my alias "Quickbeam"... always "hasty"...



From LOTR, yes?


----------



## Patriot (May 20, 2009)

socom1970 said:


> Doug, you have got to know that your site was THE SITE that I based just about every flashlight purchase on. (with The LED Museum running a very close second) I would print out copies of your ratings listings of lights before I went to do any flashlight shopping and take it with me as a guide so I knew what lights I should be looking at. I prided myself on buying as many of your top picks as I could afford and/or wanted to buy.



Ditto that.

I'm sorry to see the site going away but it will continue to be helpful as long as there is access to the data.

Thanks for the "heads-up" Doug.


----------



## UnderTheWeepingMoon (May 20, 2009)

Doug, it's been well over a year since I visited your site but going back through it today gave me goosebumps. Your honest and informative reviews turned me into a flashaholic before I even discovered CPF. My first "real" light, a HDS U60GT was bought based on one of your reviews.

I hope you are able to keep your site open for hobbyists like us. I see it as the archives of flashaholism.


----------



## funkL (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Flashlightreviews.com going away... (Praise +1)*

Quickbeam, thank you for continuing to keep flashlightreviews available online. This resource is simply invaluable. The quality of content is incredible, and presented quite well, allowing me to take a mere interest for flashlights and greatly develop it into something much more. Reading the reviews opened my eyes to the many aspects of what goes into flashlights, giving me insight into varying beam qualities, runtime characteristics, and aspects of construction and physical design which make every flashlight distinct. I appreciate the effort put into the reviews, especially in the runtime graphs and constant "real world" Maglite comparisons. I have learned a lot about flashlights from the reviews, features and personal stories, and have made purchase decisions based on the reviews. 

After discovering the website a few years ago, I still refer to flashlightreviews as a point of reference, or if I need some information about what to look for in a particular light. Before reading this thread to completion, I was getting ready to download a dozen or so pages to my hard drive, just in case they'd be lost forever!

Your work is appreciated. Thanks again


----------



## Chrontius (May 26, 2009)

Is it normal that all the images are gone?


----------



## Quickbeam (May 28, 2009)

js said:


> From LOTR, yes?



Yup - that's it. I was a LOTR fan long before it was a movie - back when only geeks and D&D players were into it. 

Images should be showing - I have a .htaccess file that prevents hotlinking and that may be a problem if you are accessing the site through a special proxy filter or something that changes the referrer to something other than flashlightreviews.woodlandsconnection.com when you go to a page. Hope that helps.

[edit] The link in my signature needed to be updated and could have been causing that problem. It's now fixed.

I'm also having problems with the menus, but they're workable as-is. I'll see if I can fix them.


----------



## Quickbeam (May 28, 2009)

Twinkle-Plank said:


> It seems as though you have stumbled into an unlit corridor here at FlashlightReviews.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHA! I forgot about my old 404 error page....

http://flashlightreviews.woodlandsconnection.com/notfound


----------



## ozner1991 (May 29, 2009)

i first saw flashlightreviews.com back in 2007, after i was looking around for info about the maglite led upgrade. soon after i read the numbers i realised there was more out there  for months i stayed on the site looking at lights and buying them from the review you made!
but you stopped updating the site and i moved to cpf. 

just my opinion, it be an big loss if all that info went bye bye :shakehead


----------



## Quickbeam (May 29, 2009)

The transfer of FlashlightReviews.com to the new owner is in progress. My signature line has the current link that should be used to connect to the original content. The new owner said they are going to link to my content as well... we'll see if that really happens. Since it's their web address now they can do whatever they wish.

Thanks everyone for your supportive comments. I'm glad that you all found FlashlightReviews.com so helpful and informative over the years. The content should stay at it's new holding place for some time. (http://flashlightreviews.woodlandsconnection.com)

By the way, did anyone go to the root domain http://www.woodlandsconnection.com ? 

Some of you might recall that a couple of years ago I posted about a bunch of break-ins at my neighborhood. I put those pages together specifically for the residents of my neighborhood to help them protect their homes from burglers. Perhaps some of you folks can use that information too.

Best wishes,
Doug P. (Quickbeam)


----------



## sORe-EyEz (May 29, 2009)

hi QuickBeam, 

flashlightreviews.com has been my go to page for reliable info for several of my past purchases. without it, i may gotten many LED lights that i consider the "pioneers". like the original CMG Infinity (non-Ultra) & Inova X5 (non 'T' version)! :bow:


----------



## gswitter (Mar 20, 2010)

Quick bump, because it looks like the woodlandsconnection.com domain wasn't renewed. And with it, so goes the original FlashlightReviews.com archive.


----------



## paulr (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow, is Doug still around? I hope he can fix that.

What about uploading the FR archive to the CPF server, if Greta will allow it?

Wait, it looks to me like the content is right there at flashlightreviews.com? Maybe Doug worked out a deal with the domain purchaser.

Anyway I think it would be good for a few CPF'ers to stash private copies of the data, unless Doug objects.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes, I noticed that yesterday - looking for an old review. But if you go to www.flashlightreviews.com - you get to a site which has all of the old review with new ones too - purports to be reviews by lightreviewas.com including many new lights.

Go into the main review page and you get all of Doug's old reviews (as far as I can tell - I found the one I was looking for - Gerber Inferno or as it should be called - Gerber Bleeding Infernal Waste of Money and Effort - :devil


No Idea if Doug still watches from his mount. Good luck to him though.

EDIT - Following what I wrote above - it seems that someone has nicked the new reviews as well as the old. What a creep! This is not a legit site? Anyone know if it's safe to browse there??


----------



## Black Rose (Mar 20, 2010)

When I go to www.flashlightreviews.com I stay on the site.


----------



## carrot (Mar 20, 2010)

The guy who Doug (Quickbeam) sold the URL to took the old FlashlightReviews.com reviews (which Doug did not sell rights to) and is copying other people's reviews from other sites. 

In essence, it is a rogue site that is completely illegitimate and no longer trustworthy.

A real shame, but there is nothing we can do.


----------



## Max Brightness (Mar 20, 2010)

Very true. I randomly selected a review for a light that I have, the Olight M30 Triton. I skimmed the review and noticed these two errors and didn't read to find others.

http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/olight_m30.htm

1) Starts of with Light type: Luxeon I. Later at the bottom of the review it correctly notes a Cree MC-E.

2) Another location it states "What I didn't like: Battery life is a little short on Alkalines, probably much better with NiMH." Later in the review it correctly states the Power type is 2x18650 or 3xCR123.

I used to use this site extensively when Quickbeam did the reviews. I now don't have much confidence in the site. Some people know how to do reviews (like Quickbeam and others) and some don't.


----------



## fisk-king (Mar 20, 2010)

who runs light-reviews.com now? Is it a CPF member?


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 21, 2010)

The owner of Light-reviews.com is NOT happy with whoever it is stealing his reviews and using them as their own. 

http://light-reviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=588&start=10


----------



## Roger Sully (Mar 22, 2010)

I guess some of the complaints were taken to heart by the new owner. At the bottom of some of the review pages he gives credit to light-reviews.com who actually did the review...


----------

